# Muskrat Trapper needed in Bethel Ohio



## FredrickPoppaluski (Dec 9, 2008)

Title says it all. We are overrun with muskrats at Colonial Pines Golf Course. We have damage permits to trap 20. Please call 513 876 4653


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

It's out of season so it will have to be a licensed nuisance trapper. The ODNR should have a list of people in your area.
By the way, where is colonial pines located ............. may be able to help.
T


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

read trappers rules season nov 10 till feb,28th,the in,erie,and ottawa .sandusky,lucas,county. east of maumee river is open till march 15th


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

That's why I ask his location at the end .......... I remembered the lucky ones that get extra time.
T


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

man i wish they put me up for a few days i clean house on them rats but i couldent drive 241 miles one way if he wanted to set me up even in a camper i wouild spend a week there cleaning house,i love them ponds getting 5 to8 rats a day in each cage trap plus all my 110s and leg holds but im woundering if there talking abought ponds or creeks running throu there golf corse,and are there ponds still froze over if so than thats a problem,so im not sure whats going on and how they know there rats are they seeing them or just soft spots along the banks


----------



## FredrickPoppaluski (Dec 9, 2008)

I have nuisance permits from the ODNR. Dont need to worry about the seasons. Address is 1278 State Route 222 45106. We are located east of Cincinnati near Felicity Ohio.


----------



## FredrickPoppaluski (Dec 9, 2008)

Ponds are wide open..no ice....tons of Muskrats. Stevie Wonder could find the dens and nests. Totally overrun.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

wow! Why can't i find opportunities like this in my area. Wish i was closer id be all over this like flies on shi-


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

do you got a place for me to stay if so ill come down and clean house,im out of work and could use the cash for the pelts,wouild love to come down there and take 50to100 rats in a few days got traps that will catch 6to8 rats in each one a night if there is 12 rats in one den i will catch them all in two nights plus all the other traps i got wouild take 2two3 days per pond to clean them rats out,and there still in season and will start matting in march and femailes berth 3to8 kit per litter 3 time a year then you really got rats,let me know,im rat ready hell ill sleep in the tools sheld,markfish


----------



## FredrickPoppaluski (Dec 9, 2008)

Big Dave.... give me a call


----------



## FredrickPoppaluski (Dec 9, 2008)

1 more post so I can PM!!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i,m, sent from markfish with info


----------



## FredrickPoppaluski (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, Gentlemen. I have agreed to a couple guys from this site coming down next weekend. If it falls through, I will post back.


----------

